
LucidChart's Database Migration to Amazon Aurora - jeffbarr
https://www.lucidchart.com/techblog/2018/05/08/lucidcharts-database-migration-to-amazon-aurora/
======
jpetrucc
Awesome! I've had it in my backlog for a while to migrate our Postgres RDS
setup to Aurora

